# Tank Cycling---How Long???



## adpgibso (Aug 8, 2005)

I was wondering how I'm going to know when my tank is fully cycled and ready for its first fish??? I have a 29-gal bow front. It's been up and running for 2 full weeks now. I have treated the water with tlc bacteria. It has a 3" bed of live sand and I also have about 4lbs of live rock in there. Two powerheads are running as well as the cannister filter. I haven't added a protein skimmer yet. Any ideas anyone?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

The live sand and live rock made it cycled from day one. That's the point of live rock & livesand. Well, 4 lbs isn't enough, but with all that other stuff it should be okay.

Anyway, the way to tell is to test the water. If there is no more ammonia or nitrite, and if nitrate is present, it's cycled.


----------



## adpgibso (Aug 8, 2005)

sometimes, i don't know if i should trust bags of live aragonite that say "instant cycling" or not. i'd rather go through the steps slowly and know my tank is good and ready, whether than putting in $100 worth of live and them dying off. i'm thinking some inverts with 2 clowns and a blue tang. what do you think?


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

Tangs like to swim alot, so a 29 gal would be way to small. But the clowns should be good.


----------

